# Using Lili for rideshare driving



## tryppi (May 24, 2020)

So I have been using quickbooks self-employed since 2018 to help manage my expenses with Uber and Doordash as an independent Contractor. Being able to link QBSE has truly been instrumental in keeping track of my business expenses, but it's had it's shortcomings as well.

For instance, QBSE integrates seamlessly with Turbo Tax, making it easier to file when the time comes. But I am more comfortable using Credit Karma simply because I've filed through them for longer. It isn't as easy to use QBSE if you have a way of filing other than Turbo Tax. Outside of that, not every bank is compatible with QBSE. I started to bank with Varo earlier this year because I wanted to easily keep my rideshare expenses separate from my other accounts, plus I was renting a car through Uber/Heryz for a while. Turns out Varo is not one of the many banks that seamlessly links to QBSE, meaning I'll have to manually file those expenses anyway.

Beyond rideshare driving, I freelance as a digital marketer. I decided on a whim to go ahead and download the Lili app and open a checking account to have an extra bank account in case I overdraft or just want another place to store money, since I've been in a tight spot this year. As luck would have it, Lili is designed for freelancers and independent Contractors. Expenses to your account can easily be categorized and marked for when it's time to file.

I am not associated with Lili outside of being a new customer. I just wanted to share some useful information, and I hope it helps.

Learn more here: https://www.lili.co

Best of luck!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hard to believe people trust their money with this shoddy debit cards. Would be funny if SoftBank is behind this one too.


----------

